# Help my pictures are uploading sideways



## nazkohan

Could anyone tell me what I should do when the pictures that I took with the camera sideways come out ok in photoshop but when I uploaded it to my server come out sideways on my website?


----------



## Rephargotohp

If you send the file drirectly to your server without going through any software that understand the Auto Rotate command, They will be sideways.
Windows does not undertand auto rotate, So either you would have to get your files using Canon Zoom Browser or Photoshop/Bridge and then upload them to your server

Or if you use windows you would have to manually rotate them


----------



## The_Traveler

or, if you are one of those persons who believe that images must be perfect straight out of the camera and PPing is a blemish on the fine name of photography, you could  turn your head to one side when viewing them.


----------

